
Austin, the Python statistical profiler v1.0.1 out now - p403n1x87
https://github.com/P403n1x87/austin
======
p403n1x87
I am delighted to announce the release 1.0.1 of Austin. If you haven't heard
of Austin before, it is a frame stack sampler for CPython. It can be used to
obtain statistical profiling data out of a running Python application without
a single line of instrumentation. This means that you can start profiling a
Python application straightaway, even while it's running on a production
environment, with minimal impact on performance.

The simplest way of using Austin is by piping its output to FlameGraph for a
quick and detailed representation of the collected samples. The latest release
introduces a memory profiling mode which allows you to profile memory usage.

Austin is a pure C application that has no other dependencies other than the C
standard library. Its source code is hosted on GitHub at

[https://github.com/P403n1x87/austin](https://github.com/P403n1x87/austin)

The README contains installation and usage details, as well as some examples
of Austin in action. Details on how to contribute to Austin's development can
be found at the bottom of the page.

Austin v1.0.1 is also the first version of Austin to be available from
Homebrew for easy installation on MacOS. These are the other places where
Austin can be installed from:

Linux:

    
    
        Snap Store
        Debian repositories
    

Windows:

    
    
        Chocolatey
    

Furthermore, you can stay up-to-date with the project's development by
following Austin on Twitter
([https://twitter.com/AustinSampler](https://twitter.com/AustinSampler)).

